# New A6 owner here :)



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

Thats my wife's A4 in the background - just traded that in for a BMW X3 too








2004 A6 2.7t S-Line



Got plans....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New A6 owner here  (Crass!)*

Welcome! Sweet ride! S4 Wheels look good on there!
Manual or auto?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: New A6 owner here  (Crass!)*

Awesome car man, I love the Rear spoiler and those rims are stylin' n' profilin' (how much $$$ did those rims run you?)








....but I gotta say I hate you because you live in Hawaii, lucky stiff!
ha cheers on the new car and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: New A6 owner here  (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Welcome! Sweet ride! S4 Wheels look good on there!
Manual or auto?
Cheers
Massboykie


I looked for a manual but there were none with my age/mileage requirements so this is the tiptronic. The s line has a "sport" tiptronic mode that shifts later and puts more emphasis on quick acceleration. Needs a chip though


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: New A6 owner here  (TwinTurboJD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwinTurboJD* »_Awesome car man, I love the Rear spoiler and those rims are stylin' n' profilin' (how much $$$ did those rims run you?)








....but I gotta say I hate you because you live in Hawaii, lucky stiff!
ha cheers on the new car and I hope you enjoy it!









The rims came on the car when I bought it. The previous owner slapped them on there and I didn't say anything about it cause I LIKE S4 wheels
and yeah hawaii's a bit nice








BTW what are some common mods/fixes on these cars? Like the 1.8t with their green top coolant sensors replacing the originals...?


_Modified by Crass! at 8:13 AM 3-21-2007_


----------

